# Deron Williams wants to fight off doubts



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS -- Three-time All-Star point guard Deron Williams, who is excited about his "fresh start" with the Mavericks after being bought out of the final two seasons of his max contract with the Brooklyn Nets, acknowledged dealing with a confidence crisis over the past two seasons.
> 
> "I want to prove myself wrong," Williams said Monday during the Mavericks' media day. "I started to doubt myself in the past. Mentally, it took a toll on me. I just got to get out of that rut that I was in the last couple years mentally, and I look forward to this situation.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...ricks-acknowledges-battling-confidence-crisis


----------



## amzoun9595 (Mar 7, 2019)

Penny is my favorite player of all-time, but Deron Williams is talented enough to be able to compete with penny at a very high level.


----------

